# My first p.p.d.



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Cherokee 35 years ago! Perfect temperament! Loved everyone unless told different. I still miss him. Bill


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very nice looking, where did you get him?


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Roanoke Va.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

bill said:


> Roanoke Va.


He was a rescue! What a dog!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Good looking dog. Maybe it's the pics, but he looks huge! Any idea what he weighed?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking Dog Bill!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

That is a big dog....but very pretty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks! 26 inch" 105 pounds . You could feel his ribs" super strong" I used to take him swimming" you could grab his tail he could tow you anywhere. very agile" he would climb ladder side down sliding board" do muzzle hits through car window! Loved him very much. Bill


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

bill said:


> Thanks! 26 inch" 105 pounds . You could feel his ribs" super strong" I used to take him swimming" you could grab his tail he could tow you anywhere. very agile" he would climb ladder side down sliding board" do muzzle hits through car window! Loved him very much. Bill


I can tell he was very special to you!
He had that fierce look that says "You better not mess with me", but it's really cool that he had such a good temperament. They are all hard to lose, but it sounds like he was your "heart dog" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hope you don't mind me being nosy, but did you adopt him as an adult or puppy. I saw you said he was a rescue.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I can tell he was very special to you!
> He had that fierce look that says "You better not mess with me", but it's really cool that he had such a good temperament. They are all hard to lose, but it sounds like he was your "heart dog"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes when he died I didn't have another dog for 2 years" got a rott" trained him for p.p.d. he was a good dog" but no Cherokee! I trained Cherokee to do the old sch. Guarding of object" climb Monkee bars" scent discrimination" I could go on and on.Anyway I did not have another for over 30 years until now. Thanks for asking brought back great memories talking about him.Bill


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I got him at 5 months old : the guy was moving couldn't keep him I never got his papers he was working line.Bill


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Good looking dog. Maybe it's the pics, but he looks huge! Any idea what he weighed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Before I opened the thumbnails, the first pic looked like a bear. Sorry you are missing him bill.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

bill said:


> I got him at 5 months old : the guy was moving couldn't keep him I never got his papers he was working line.Bill


Oh, well, that guy's loss, right? Sounds like he ended up where he was meant to be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Yea! That was my boy ! He loved to please" perfect balance of drives" I've loved all my dogs" but something special about the first Shepherd! He made me look like a great trainer! When I still had a whole lot too learn! Thanks everyone sincerely! Bill


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great looking dog! Sounds like he was amazing. I'm sure he's happy you still think of him.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> Great looking dog! Sounds like he was amazing. I'm sure he's happy you still think of him.


Thanks Cobra! I like too think that all dogs go to heaven! Bill


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. There's always a dog or three that stands out in your memory so much, isn't there?


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

OriginalWacky said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. There's always a dog or three that stands out in your memory so much, isn't there?


Yes there is! He was my first Shepherd! I showed a doberman" a couple of years earlier in obedience" took third place" loved him" but no Cherokee! He was the best! Loved them all " but he took my heart! I'd like to thank everyone for all the nice compliments! Bill


----------



## Prima (Jan 19, 2014)

That is one fine, fine looking dog. Add some old school sch work, and wow!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank God for dogs. They leave such an imprint with us. I still dream of my childhood dog.

Handsome boy


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks! Bill


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Another pic. Of Cherokee and I. 
I was 18 " he was 7 months.
35 years flew by. Bill


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

Gorgeos dog. I'd miss him too.


----------

